# my ferrets



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

This is Earnie, Tomas and Conor  

















Tomas









And Conor









Tom and Conor


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Omg! They're _gorgeous!_
Beautiful ferrets


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww they are all georgous, but Earnie is OMG stunning, hes absolutly beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful! I love Conor especially


----------



## Jennie_69 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow your garden must be well ferret proof lol

there really beautiful!
x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are beautiful, especially Earnie


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Gogeous, they look in super condition, what do you feed them on?


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

They are beautiful ferrets, you are so lucky to be able to let them in the garden
I know 2 of my 3 would dig their way out.


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for being so nice.



Pampered pets said:


> Gogeous, they look in super condition, what do you feed them on?


I give them day old chicks or minced rabbit in the day, and dry food at night.

yhh we ferret profed the garden but we just stay with them at all times to make sure. They do love running round the garden its soo funny just watching them play together.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are beautfull


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

gourges they look unusal colours


----------

